# Durock on ceiling



## jmarcin (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am working on a bathroom remodel and the client was originally planning to install tile on walls and ceiling in the shower / tub area. After the wall tiles were installed the client decided not to tile the ceiling and just have us skim coat the durock. I was wondering if this will be okay? I will seal the durock before skim coating it, and then prime and paint with a good moisture paint. 

Thanks


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I did it in the past myself, never had a call back? I just put all purpose bucket mud on, etc, paint? Just my 2 cents here!


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

ive done it also. a few times. and have been back to see it with no problems


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Bonding agent first.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

dont just skim it...you will get hair line cracks in it...I did one and 3 weeks later I went back and could see hair line cracks and I used durabond on my tape coat and skim coat with AP ....so I got some 36'' roll of fibafuse and it was fixed forever !!!


----------

